# Eye Care / Use of Eye Rinse or Sterile Saline Solution



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

My Labs have sometimes had eye problems following a day afield. Problems have included runny eyes, debris in eye socket, etc., up to inflammation and infection. This typically is more likely to occur in dry condition early in the season. Does anyone use an eye rinse or sterile saline solution to clean out ("irrigate") his / her dog's eyes after a day afield? If so, what do you use?

The reason I'm asking is that my dog came down with an eye infection after a 2-day quail / partridge hunt in eastern Washington last weekend. I'm wondering -- if I were more systematic in "douching" out her eyes more often in the field and at day's end, might I be able to prevent this sort of thing from reoccurring?

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bob, I carry Visine in the FA kit but try a google search of "dog eye wash solution".


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks, Dick. Right now the vet has Remy on a topical antibiotic. Just completed the first full day of treatment with no sign of improvement. Will take the dog back into the vet on Tuesday a.m. for a followup.

For eye care in the field, my vet recommended any over the counter eye rinse / saline solution that can easily be found in a drug store. I was looking to hear from other dog owners on this site as to what they use, if anything.

This is not how I wanted to start out a new bird season. Fortunately I've still got over a week before I go pheasant hunting in WA and I'm 4 weeks out from my first day hunting in ND.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I use visine like Dick mentioned, its handy and Qtips I carry it on my pocket in the field and check the dogs eyes every hour or so

use a Qtip pull the lid down (or up) by rolling it with your finger and touch the Qtip to a seed or whatever while rolling the Qtip in your finger anything will stick to it for easy removal

the corner of a piece of kleenex will work in a pinch, your fingers alone wont be able to get much out


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks, Bobm. I'll give it a try.


----------

